# Fly tying vise



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone have a fly tying vise they are willing to get rid of? Looking for one with a pedestal base wanting to step up into a regal, renzetti, apex or dyna king.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Are you going to the Texas FlyFishers Expo this weekend?
If so we'll have a few vices as well as lot's of other gear there for you to choose from at a bargain price.
We have Renzetti, Regal, and others.
Let us know so we'll bring them.

Terrace Methodist Church 
1203 Wirt Rd (north of I-10 couple of blocks - outside of loop)
HouTex
9am till 4pm

There will be interesting seminars such as:
Fly gear necessary to get started in flyfishing. - Mark Marmon
Flyfishing opportunities in and around Houston. - Mark Marmon
Tenkara Style Fly Fishing and Casting - Rob Gonzales
Fly Fishing the Texas Hill Country - Kevin Hutchinson
Fly Fishing the Guadalupe Rive - Dave Steffic
Fly Fishing the State of Arkansas Joe Nikolo & John Scarcelli

We'll have Fly Casting Clinics, Flyrod Building Exhibits, Fly Tying Instruction all by local club experts.

There will be a delicious lunch available if you so choose to eat.
Best of all ...it is all for FREE - FREE - FREE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Golden said:


> Are you going to the Texas FlyFishers Expo this weekend?
> If so we'll have a few vices as well as lot's of other gear there for you to choose from at a bargain price.
> We have Renzetti, Regal, and others.
> Let us know so we'll bring them.
> ...


No, unfortunately I won't be able to make it this year. How much are you asking for the Renzetti & regal Vice?


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Used ones in good shape go for around $75.00. We have two new Regal vices still in their packaging too. Probably will have some available at next year's auction in April but that is a long time to wait. We don't do internet sales either...sorry you cant make it. We are expecting a big crowd again this year.


----------

